# how much does your 16 month old weigh



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

My dd is 16.5 months old. Her 18 month wbv is approaching and I know the weight issue will come up most moms deal with pediatricians giving them trouble because their kids aren't gaining but my dd is the opposite. She is really chubby. She was 35 lbs at her 12 month visit, I skipped the 15 month visit but I would like to take her to the 18 month one. I 'think' she is about 36 lbs which means her incredible weight gain has slowed down now that she is walking and eating solids. But I wasn't sure where she stood compared to others her age. It would seem to me that she is starting to average out with the other kids even though she is still pretty big. SO I was just wondering what the average weight is at this age.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

I don't know what the average is. My 16 mo dd weighs 21 lbs. When my ds was 16 mos he weighed 23 lbs.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

DD weighs 24 lbs at 15 months. (But she weighed that around a year) The walking has actually caused her to lose a little weight.

You can google "infant growth calculator" and see what percentile your child falls into. It's hard to say an "average" at this age because the numbers vary tremendously.

The main issue is the height to weight ratio. See if you can get a height for your DD. The calculator shows 35 lbs at 18 months to be "above the 100th percentile." But, if she's tall....it's not that big of a deal.

Most kids shed that "baby fat" eventually anyway. Does she eat healthy?


----------



## wisconsingirl (Sep 20, 2006)

My toddler is 22 months and weighs 37 pounds. I'd say she's gained more weight since going on solids and walking. She also loves vanilla soymilk and drinks a lot of that everyday. She is 36 inches tall so not only does she weigh more than average she's also taller too.

I'm putting off her visit too cuz I don't want to do the vaccination fight....

Take care,
Pam


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

ds was 29 lb at 12 months and still is at almost 19 months. he did all his bulking up in his first year. i don't think they'll be worried at all about your dd's weight slowing down.

this is my fave kiddie growth chart http://www.medcalc.com/growth/


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My daughter was about 24 pounds at 16 months.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds is 27 lbs at 16 months.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My DD is 16 months, the last I weighed her was a month ago though & at that time she weighed 25 lbs.


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

IT makes me feel better that their are other babies that are as big as mine. People look at her like shes a freak because shes so big. People even say stuff in stores like "you have to stop feeding that kid" Its so annoying. She didn't start eating until 14 months. Now she eats but very little. And luckily she isn't picky so I am able to get fruits and veggies in her. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sweettalker (Jul 19, 2007)

My son is 34 lbs at 16 months -- not exactly chubby, just built like a tank. Other parents on playgrounds and stuff keep saying things like "he's huge!" so I'm gathering that it's out of the ordinary. But he's been in the 99th percentile or off the charts (by several pounds!) since about week 3, so I'm pretty used to it. Our ped doesn't think it's a problem at all as long as he's eating well, which he is mostly -- though lately he's gotten picky, darn it. I hope your ped doesn't give you any grief this time.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we just had our 15 month appt on friday, although she is closer to 16 months. She weighed exactly 22 lbs and was 31". At 9 mos she weighed, 21 lbs, at 12 mos she weighed 21 lbs 9.6 oz. She is in the 50th percentile for weight and 75 percentile for height. So she only gained 1 lb in 6 months, but she started to crawl and walk in those 6 months. We know a baby from our birthing class who was 30lbs at one year. He is a monster! LOL! He is a whole head taller than my DD, his mom says everyone thinks he is almost 3! He was born 7 lbs 7 oz, 12 lbs at 1 month and then he started to grow like crazy! How big were you/your DH when you were little?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

DD is almost 17 months but was just weighed the other day and is 21 lbs. I actually get people saying the opposite to me....because she may be 21 lbs but she's very lean, skinny, and tiny. So sometimes people turn that around and blame it on BF'ing.







:


----------

